# Need help with INM



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a problem with the INM and would appreciate some suggestions. Here is the story;

Moved to Mexico in 2000. Married a Mexican lady in 2001. Have had FM 3, FM 2 and residente temperal starting in 2000 with zero problems. Am now eligible for permanent residency, but suddenly the INM is giving me a hard time. The problem stems from the fact that when we got married I was forced to use my mothers name on the marriage certificate. Now the INM is saying that this is no good because it does not match the name on my Canadian passport. All other Mexican documents do not have my mothers name on them. Petty government bureaucracy!!! No problem for all these years, so why now?

The INM want me to get the marriage certificate modified to have my mothers name removed. Checked into that and could possible be done, but is very time consuming and may involve a lawyer and a judge.

Anybody else run into this kind of problem and is there an easy way out of this ridiculous mess? Right now am in limbo and cannot do anything.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mexstan said:


> I have a problem with the INM and would appreciate some suggestions. Here is the story;
> 
> Moved to Mexico in 2000. Married a Mexican lady in 2001. Have had FM 3, FM 2 and residente temperal starting in 2000 with zero problems. Am now eligible for permanent residency, but suddenly the INM is giving me a hard time. The problem stems from the fact that when we got married I was forced to use my mothers name on the marriage certificate. Now the INM is saying that this is no good because it does not match the name on my Canadian passport. All other Mexican documents do not have my mothers name on them. Petty government bureaucracy!!! No problem for all these years, so why now?
> 
> ...


Try to take it easy. You are not in any limbo. It is not so ridiculous if you think about it, you entered with one name and now want to make arrangements under a different one, where would the ridiculous part be? Yes, you will have to hire a lawyer for that. Why until now it became a problem? Because now you try to become a residente permanente. There will not be a way around it. Sorry


----------



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Gary for the quick reply. I say I am in limbo because technically I cannot leave Mexico.

It just irks me that for all these years dealing with the INM that nobody questioned this.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you tried talking to a supervisor at INM, rather than just one of the regular employees?


----------



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, spoke with the top dog and her assistant.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I had the INM office here in San Luis Potosí give me a letter that stated I have to go to a US Consulate in Mexico and get a notorized letter stating I am the same person as on my passport which had one middle name on it and my Mexican marriage license and birth certificate which have 2 middle names on them. The Licensiada at our INM´s office requested this and when I went to the US Consulate in Guadalajara they knew all about this and wrote a letter with an attached letter I wrorte stating I am the same person along with an attached copy of my passport and marriage license stating I presented myself at the Guadalajara US Consulate with proof and the official there wrote a letter that I use 2 legal names, one being an AKA and am the same person. This was accepted and I recieved my Residente Permanente even though my 2 year Residente Temporal was processed with my 1 middle name and I was never questioned about it when recieving it 2 1/2 years ago. My Residente Permanente has my 1 middle name on it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mexstan said:


> Yes, spoke with the top dog and her assistant.


Then all I can suggest is getting a good lawyer to help you get started taking care of this problem for you.


----------



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks. Good idea.  It was brought up, but so far not well received.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Alan what is tha paper called in Spanish? Constancia? Yes that is the way to go or at least it worked for me as well. (That one was from the French consulate)

I had a similar problem the SRE said I must have the same name as in my passport but then they decided that the name in my passport did not fir their monenclature so I could not have it. I fought them and kept the same name as in the passport but then when I became a citizen they made me change it again so I went back to my maiden name without a second name..enough was enough,,,

Between the will bank accouns deeds etc I must have 3 different names , plus the name I had in the States plus the name I have in France..i is total insanity but the notary told me he could write some type of papers saying I was the same person...do not remember the name of that paper but it is not a constancia...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Alan what is tha paper called in Spanish? Constancia? Yes that is the way to go or at least it worked for me as well. (That one was from the French consulate)
> 
> I had a similar problem the SRE said I must have the same name as in my passport but then they decided that the name in my passport did not fir their monenclature so I could not have it. I fought them and kept the same name as in the passport but then when I became a citizen they made me change it again so I went back to my maiden name without a second name..enough was enough,,,
> 
> Between the will bank accouns deeds etc I must have 3 different names , plus the name I had in the States plus the name I have in France..i is total insanity but the notary told me he could write some type of papers saying I was the same person...do not remember the name of that paper but it is not a constancia...


Citlali,

When you and Hound Dog applied for citizenship, did you have to provide documentation of the time and type of visas you had had? Or did SRE have those records or get them from INM. I am about to apply and am wondering what I should take for my first trip to SRE. Thanks.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Re what the name of the paper is: I did some searching, and it might be called “_acta notarial de identidad_”.
For those who read Spanish, this extract from a book about notarial procedures makes interesting and relevant reading. It talks about “_autorización notarial ante la diversidad del nombre de su otorgante_.
Of course, these are referring to the case of a Mexican who is known by different names; such a person would go to a Mexican _notario_ to get their _acta notarial de identidad_. In our case, as foreigners, it sounds like we have to go to our own country’s consulate and get officials from our home countries to give us a notarized “letter of identity” or whatever it’s called.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

@Will: The SRE website page on what you need to present for the application for nationality says to bring passport and current visa, and 2 copies of each (all pages of the passport), as well as some other documents.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> Alan what is tha paper called in Spanish? Constancia? Yes that is the way to go or at least it worked for me as well. (That one was from the French consulate)
> 
> I had a similar problem the SRE said I must have the same name as in my passport but then they decided that the name in my passport did not fir their monenclature so I could not have it. I fought them and kept the same name as in the passport but then when I became a citizen they made me change it again so I went back to my maiden name without a second name..enough was enough,,,
> 
> Between the will bank accouns deeds etc I must have 3 different names , plus the name I had in the States plus the name I have in France..i is total insanity but the notary told me he could write some type of papers saying I was the same person...do not remember the name of that paper but it is not a constancia...


The letter read: "Presentar el original del documento expedido por su representación consular en nuestro país, en donde manifiesten que Alan ****, ***** y Alan *****, *****, ******, son la misma persona." [Submit the original of the document issued by the consular representation in our country, manifest where Alan ****, ****** , and Alan *****, *****, ******, are the same person. "]


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> @Will: The SRE website page on what you need to present for the application for nationality says to bring passport and current visa, and 2 copies of each (all pages of the passport), as well as some other documents.


Thanks Maesonna. I will look at that page.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maesona , that is not the name of the document I was asked to get by a notario. 
Yes Alan I got something similar to what yo have from the French consulat and that was called a constancia. In France the legal name of a woman is her paternal name period . then they add a married to such and such or widow of such and such ..makes it way simpler for divorce papers unless your husband allows you to use his name..
The constancia from my consulate was to say that my legal name was such and such my AKA was such and that it was the same person.

The other paper is from a Mexican Notario listing all the names various legal documents are under. I am a Mexican citizen so the Mexican notario is the only one who can write this.
It has a specific name and it is not was maesona is saying. My papers are 1400 km way so I cannot check them but there is a very specific name for those in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> Maesona , that is not the name of the document I was asked to get by a notario.
> Yes Alan I got something similar to what yo have from the French consulat and that was called a constancia. In France the legal name of a woman is her paternal name period . then they add a married to such and such or widow of such and such ..makes it way simpler for divorce papers unless your husband allows you to use his name..
> The constancia from my consulate was to say that my legal name was such and such my AKA was such and that it was the same person.
> 
> ...


In my case the INM office here accepted this notarized letter with attached copies of documents all in English right away. 

It appears the OP´s marriage license is Mexican and he has the wrong name [not his legal name at all] on it by using his mother´s maiden last name. 

I would suspect the Civil Registar´s office did not understand foreign names do not use maternal last names and had this name on the marriage license and he did not get it corrected.

When they had my mother´s name [not my legal name] on our Mexican marriage license wrong after the wedding I went to the Civil Registar´s office and talked to the Judge and he wrote a letter of correction and had the original signed license with the attacked correction letter but did not issue a new license as all the witinesses´signitures etc. where on it. My offical marriage licenses that they issue after the original signed license which is really a certified copy but not with all the signitures or other data had my mother´s name correct. This certified copy is the license I took to the INM office and had registered after the wedding as at that time it was the rules.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

May be the op can do the same thing as you did and to have his mothers name dropped from the certified copies. It would save him a lot of headaches later on . I would think that with a paper from the consulate and his passport they could accept that his mother´s name is not part of his legal name.

It seems that some bureaucrat want to work things out and some do not and if you get one of the do not , it is a real pain in the neck.


----------

